# [Essentials] Dreamcast



## BiscuitCookie (Oct 5, 2008)

*Post your essential (favourite) Sega Dreamcast games in this topic and they'll be added to the list*, for others to refer to when deciding which game to play.

*If there is a game already on the list that you think should not be there let me know and it'll have a point removed* (so if there are more negative than positive votes then the game will be removed entirely off the list). 

*You may also recommend some more games in a future post* but: (1) you must not repeat any game you have already mentioned and (2) you must make a new post, do NOT edit your previous post as it may not be seen.

The three categories are: *10+* Essentials List, *5+* Recommended List, *3+* Noteworthy and Others


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2008)

thread pinned, and thank you for choosing to help out with the list dj-biscuit


----------



## c2ironfist (Oct 7, 2008)

Project Justice
Shnemue
Shenmue II
Ikaruga
Gunbird 2
Garou: Mark of the wolves
Street Fighter III Third Strike
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Guilty Gear X
Virtual On Oratorio Tengram (linkable)
Bangaio
Marvel Vs Capcom
Marvel Vs Capcom 2
Virtua Fighter 3 TB
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
F355
Jet Grind Radio
Skies of Arcadia
Head Hunter
Zero Gunner 2
Boarder Down


----------



## CorruptJon (Oct 26, 2008)

Ultimate Fighting Championship


----------



## xist (Oct 27, 2008)

Grandia II
Head Hunter
Jet Set (or Grind) Radio 
MDK2
Metropolis Street Racer (MSR)
Record Of Lodoss War
Resident Evil Code: Veronica
Shenmue
Shenmue 2
Soul Calibur
Skies of Arcadia
Toy Commander


----------



## Holaitsme (Oct 27, 2008)

+1 for chicken run


----------



## kai445 (Oct 30, 2008)

All the 2K2 Sports games (NBA 2K2, NFL 2K2, NHL 2K2, Tennis 2K2)
Crazy Taxi 1, Crazy Taxi 2
Half-Life: Blue Shift (Unreleased... but available!)
Ikaruga (J)
Jet Grind Radio
Metropolis Street Racer
Resident Evil 2, Resident Evil 3 Nemesis, Resident Evil Code: Veronica
Rez (E)
Skies of Arcadia
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Soul Calibur
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Unreal Tournament

I absolutely love the Dreamcast, glad to see an essentials list starting.


----------



## knoxvillz (Oct 30, 2008)

shenmue 1, 2
Soul Calibur
Project Justice
Sonic Adventure, 2
Skies of Arcadia
Jet Set/Grind Radio
Crazy Taxi, 2
Resident Evil: Code Veronica
Marvel VS Capcom, 2
Street Fighter III: Third Strike
Grandia II
Phantasy Star Online (Can't believe no one has mentioned this yet!)
Metropolis Street Racer
Power Stone, 2
Capcom VS SNK, 2
Garou:Mark of the Wolves
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love shot'em ups and fighters and the DC is full of it thankfully !
My all time favorites ( I will play them for ever! )

Under Defeat
Mars Matrix
Trizeal
Ikaruga
Giga Wings 1/2
Street Fighter III double impact
Cappom vs SNK2

and I also loved
RE Code Veronica
Shenmue 
Metropolis Street Racer
Soul Reaver: Legacy of Kahn 2
Rayman 2

P.S. What happened to the list at the top of the page ?


----------



## dice (Oct 30, 2008)

I've sent a message, hopefully he'll be able to correct it soon.

In the meantime the old list can be found here


----------



## saxamo (Feb 22, 2009)

Seaman
Soul Calibur
Power stone 2
Chu Chu Rocket!
Jet Grind Radiiioooo
MvC2
Crazy Taxi 2
Sonic Adventure (only the first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Beast (Feb 27, 2009)

Capcom vs. SNK 2
Gauntlet Legends
Grandia 2
Ikaruga
Jet Set Radio
NFL2K2
Power Stone 2
Project Justice
Shenmue
Shenmue 2
Sonic Adventure
Virtua Tennis


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Virtua Tennis
Power Stone 2
Ikaruga
Chu Chu Rocket!
Soul Caliber 
Marvel vs. Capcom: Clash of Super Heroes 
Marvel vs. Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes
Street Fighter 3 Third Bout
Street Fighter Alpha 3
King of Fighters Dream Match '99
King of Fighters '99: Evolution
Skies of Arcadia
Confidential Mission
SEGA Smash Pack 
Garou: Mark Of The Wolves
Power Stone
Sega Rally 2


----------



## Teelow (Jun 19, 2009)

Dead or Alive
Dead or Alive 2
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
King of Fighters '99: Evolution
Street Fighter Alpha 3 
Marvel vs. Capcom2- New Age of Heroes
NBA 2k2
NBA showtime [ NA im just kidding this game is terrible]
Worms World Party


----------



## Crass (Jun 20, 2009)

Lack Of Love:


----------



## emupaul (Jul 8, 2009)

Powerstone


----------



## chriso (Aug 15, 2009)

Phantasy Star Online (V1 or 2)
Metropolis Street Racer
Toy Commander 
Marvel Vs Capcom 2
Unreal Tournament
Quake III Arena
Outtrigger
MDK 2
House of the Dead 2
Tony Hawks Pro Skater

Top 10

Edit - Sonic Adventure


----------



## toguro_max (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahhh, Dreamcast...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's my list (the ones I remeber... When I return home, I'll probably add more):

Platform: 
Sonic Adventure
Sonic Adventure 2
Jet Grind Radio (M.U.S.T. .P.L.A.Y.)
Flooigan Brothers (it's a pity it never got a sequel)

Action:
Headhunter
Resident Evli: Code Veronica (X, if you can read japanese)
Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver 
Sword of The Berserk: Guts' Rage

Racing: 
Crazy Taxi
Crazy Taxi 2
San Francisco Rush 2049
Metropolis Street Racer
Tokyo Xtreme Race

Shooter:
Bangai-Oh
Border Down
Ikaruga
Rez

Fighting:
Power Stone
Power Stone 2
Street Fighter III: Third Strike
Marvel vs Capcom 2: New Age of Heroes
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Guilty Gear X
Capcom vs SNK Pro
Capcom vs SNK 2
Garou: Mark of the Wolves
Rival Schools 2: Project Justice
Tech Romancer
Dead or Alive 2
Vampire Chronicle For Matching Service
Last Blade 2: Final Edition

RPG:
Grandia II
Skies of Arcadia
Phantasy Star Online v2 (if you're going to start playing this, start with the corrected version)
Time Stalkers
Shenmue
Shenmue 2

FPS:
Half-Life: Blue Shift
Maken X: Deus Ex Machina

Sports:
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Cosmic Smash

Others:
Worms World Party
Bomber Hehehe (Thet's the name... Buildings Imploding simulation)
Ooga Booga
Typing of the Dead
Space Channel 5
Space Channel 5 Part 2
Puyo Puyo Fever

That's it for now.


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Grandia 2!


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 28, 2009)

My list, in no particular order:

Any capcom fighter on the Dreamcast was *expletive* brilliant.
Sonic Adventure 1 & 2
Soul Calibur
Space Channel 5
Quake 3 Arena
Unreal Tournament
Rez
Pretty much any of the Sega sports games were good to play
RE: Code Veronica
House of the Dead 2
Confidential Mission
Ready 2 Rumble 1 & 2

But let's not forget essential hardware.

*VGA box* is almost a must... especially if you can find a CRT monitor to connect to. But even then, you needed that VGA box to see the Dreamcast in its absolute best. A proper box-type one is best, because most games supported the VGA box even w/o explicit listing on the back of the game case. And if you run into the rare odd one that won't boot on VGA mode, you then have standard S-Video out to retain most of the picture quality.

Keyboard & Mouse - good not only for the internet browser, but a few games did support it.

Light Gun - though Sega did not release an official light gun of their own in the states, there were plenty of good, licensed third-party ones. The only problem now is that they won't work on anything but a CRT or rear-projection display, which would be pretty hard to get one nowadays. Nevertheless, if you happen to have one, it's a "killer app" for the light-gun games.

And if you win the lotto, add the broadband adapter, too. Especially since ebay wants to charge like $200 before you can even SEE it


----------



## doped505069 (Oct 3, 2010)

House of the dead 2
Virtua Cop
Virtual Tennis
Sonic adventure 1,2,3
Sonic shuffle
Tony Hawks Pro Skater 1
Snes Emulaters
Ready 2 rumble


----------



## Bluelaserman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think this is being updated...


----------



## tatripp (Oct 3, 2010)

marvel vs capcom 2
street fighter III third strike
NFL Blitz 2000
sonic adventure 1 and 2
phantasy star online
capcom vs snk


----------



## Jumpman_DK (Aug 20, 2019)

Soul Calibur
Ikaruga
Virtua Tennis 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Space Channel 5
Gauntlet Legends
Suzuki Alstare Extreme Racing
Mr. Driller
ChuChu Rocket!
Sega Swirl


----------



## subcon959 (Aug 20, 2019)

9 year old necro bump.. a new record?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 20, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> 9 year old necro bump.. a new record?



Hello. 

Maybe on "actual" events with the GDemu these dasy.

On the SD Card at the Moment are:

- Shenmue
- D2
- Dino Crisis
- Resident Evil 2 + 3
- Stupid Invaders 

but maybe reading through this "necro" thread I will find the one or other game too for me.

Thank you.



(...and now finally it works ! )


----------

